# Bug out trailers



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Bike trailers 
Worth considering as a last ditch

















ATV trailers 
Loads of fun and uses


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a 74 16' camper ..(13 ft living space)..added some shelves which gives me lots of extra room and the shelves also reinforce the camper..I can pretty much live in it for an undetermined amount of time as now I have room for boxes of food and containers of water and ..well just about everything I think I would need and more..Im in the process of building a gun rack in it now..I changed the closet into a porta potty (for them midnight emergecies)..hate to run outside when its in the 20 something degrees...I was regretting not getting a larger camper at first..but with added insulation I found this one is quite warm in the mid 20's..Im pretty proud of the little thing..I think it will serve me well


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds good. A 5 gal bucket w/ toilet seat and small trash bags or old shopping bags makes a good cheap toilet and an old laundry soap container has a large opening and screw on cap. Nice pee bottle and the price is right. No need for a $50-$100 port a pot. Use the money for something else like beans and bullets. Just tie up the bag and toss it outside when you're done. Dispose properly in the morning. 

If you're by yourself you can keep the closet for storage. stow the bucket in the bottom of your storage closet and just pull it out when needed. No need to loose that much precious space for a dedicated bathroom unless you have a couple people in there and want/need privacy. I have a slide in camper and I know space can be tight.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a giveaway going on at JeepForum that would make a perfect survival hauling trailer:

Cross Promotion - Pikes Peak Trailers Giveaway - JeepForum.com


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

NJ..when I removed the drawers and made the bathroom..I replaced all the fronts of the drawers so it looks all original..I use the closet door to enter..altho I have to stoop ..I can slide in there easily..its a 2'w x 3'l...the pail with toilet seat leaves plenty of room inside for a 3 step ladder and other misc tools..I chose to put a floor in for the potty,which enabled me to keep 2 areas with doors usable for storage around the inner fender wells ..the shelf I build over the dinette area I made starts from the wall and comes out 4'..so thats 4'x7'of more storage room ,..sort of like the upper bunk in my camper..its really amazing what one can do with these things roomwise by taking some measurements and spending a few hrs sketching out some ideas


----------



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

a tear drop trailer would work nice as well


----------

